# Расшифровка снимков мрт



## Алина799 (29 Апр 2020)

Здравствуйте,расшифруйте пожалуйста снимки МРТ головного мозга и шейного отдела позвоночника.








						Файл из Облака Mail.ru
					

Облако Mail.ru - это ваше персональное надежное хранилище в интернете.




					cloud.mail.ru


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2020)

@doclega
Врач-рентгенолог

Для этого на форуме отдельный специалист.
Платно, но зато точно и правильно.


----------

